# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Can someone explain Modem's and Routers to me please?

## Jorge

So I just recently installed internet into my home. I went with Time Warner (there customer service sucks) but there price is good. So they gave me a modem/router in 1. The coaxial wire goes directly into the router and sends out the signal.

I get decent signal with my current router, but I want greater coverage to my rooms. I feel the router they provided me is just some cheap rotuer.

Now here's what I want to do. I want to buy a new router specifically this one Xtreme N Wireless N Gigabit Broadband Router and I think I'm going to need a modem to connect to it correct?

So I connect the coaxial wire to the modem, then connect the modem to the new router via ethernet cable?

So here's my question, will I need to buy a better modem to get optimal speeds as well? I am buying a high end router, but does the modem need to be high end as well??

----------


## Marvo

A modem usually refers to the device in your house that receives the internet signal. This can be both broadband, fiber optic, telephone line or just anything else really that is connected to the internet.
The modem then, through an ethernet cable also known as RJ45, sends the signal to the router.
The router is the device that administrates your network. It gives each PC a unique (internal) IP for example. Some years ago, you'd usually link the router up with a switch, to which you connect all the PCs on the network. Nowadays, the ISP usually gives a router with builtin switch, or a router with a builtin wireless access point.

What you've got, is apparently a modem-router-wireless access point. I'm guessing there's also an ethernet port in this device, which you can plug other devices like switches or wireless access points into. This means, that you don't really need the thing that you linked, you just need an ordinary wireless access point.

I suggest something from Linksys. With a budget of around $80, you'll get a fairly good access point with good range and stability.

----------


## Jorge

Let me clarify a bit more. Time Warner is charging me about 5$ a month to keep this modem-router-wireless access point, and I want to get rid of it. They were originally suppose to give me a modem, but they gave me what I have now. I want to cancel the modem-router-wireless access point and have them just give me a modem (it's free.) 

Then I was going to get the access point (router) I linked too. It's gotten great reviews, and does exactly as I wanted, and it IS a D-Link as well. 

My question was, does the modem need to be a better modem to "high-end" as well to get optimal speeds? Or ?

----------


## Jorge

Nobody knows the answer to my question? =/

----------


## Taosaur

lol, looking for prompt service, aren't we? 

I don't know for a fact, but I'm pretty sure the modem will NOT be a bottleneck, especially for your wireless connections. You'll be fine with a Time Warner freebie.

----------


## Jorge

> lol, looking for prompt service, aren't we? 
> 
> I don't know for a fact, but I'm pretty sure the modem will NOT be a bottleneck, especially for your wireless connections. You'll be fine with a Time Warner freebie.





Thank's Taosaur!  ::D:

----------


## Marvo

The free router will definitely not have the same range as an actual Linksys access point, unless that's what they are giving you of course. Are you even sure the free router will work as a wireless access point aswell?

Also, I answered the question posed in this thread's title.

----------


## Jorge

> The free router will definitely not have the same range as an actual Linksys access point, unless that's what they are giving you of course. Are you even sure the free router will work as a wireless access point aswell?
> 
> Also, I answered the question posed in this thread's title.



First off your right you did answer the title's question. Thank you.


But dude you are confused!  :Cheeky: 

time warner has already gave me a modem/router in 1. So that's sending out wireless internet to my laptop. But, the one they provided me doesn't have great range into my rooms. So that's why I wanted to buy the router I linked in my OP. It has great range and good reviews. 

So I wanted to get rid of what time warner has already given me, and have them give me "just a modem" so I can connect it via ethernet cable to my new router I am going to buy (linked in OP.)

Get it?

----------


## Marvo

I see. Are you sure that your ISP will allow you to use your own router? You should ask them about that before you go ahead and buy the one you mentioned.

----------

